
Stress Relief for the Holidays: How to Meditate in a Labyrinth - AstroJetson
http://www.wikihow.com/Meditate-in-a-Labyrinth
======
AstroJetson
Bonus for me was finding that there is a directory of Labyrinth's in my area.

[http://labyrinthlocator.com/](http://labyrinthlocator.com/)

